# Closing Marks and Fees for the Following Colleges 2012



## teenytinytwilight (Nov 17, 2012)

what was the closing marks and fees for self finance seat in the following colleges for mbbs and bds

Dow Medical College,
Karachi


Sindh Medical College,
Karachi.


Karachi Medical & Dental College,
Karachi.

Chandka Medical College,
Larkana


Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences,
Jamshoro

and fees for the folloing private colleges for mbbs and bds

Aga Khan University Medical College,
Karachi.

Baqai Medical College,
Karachi

Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry,
Karachi.

Jinnah Medical & Dental College,
Karachi.

Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls,
Karachi.

Ziauddin Medical College,
Karachi

Liaquat National Medical College,
Karachi

Bahria University Medical College,
Karachi

Al-Tibri Medical College,
Karachi

Liaquat College of Medicine & Dentistry,
Karachi.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

No idea :speechless:


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

anyone..???


----------

